# Choir VST?



## niffnoff (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys I know this may sound like an odd one to some of you, 
but I've recently loved the sound of orchestral sounds in my compositions, but one thing I've always wanted is a choir. The only one I have seen that is "ok" is Reason's but it's not quite cutting it.
Any ideas on any good quality ones? 
I don't mind free or money ones.

Thanks!


----------



## Scriff1985 (May 8, 2011)

I use this and would recommend this;

Magnus Choir VSTi Software v1.6 - Syntheway Virtual Musical Instruments. Programming by Daniel Laiseca

Ignore the shitness of the website, the VST is very good and pretty cheap, i used it on this 

Terminator Theme by Simoncjones on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

First time i loaded it up, so no real mixing or anything, so with a bit of work you can get WAAAY better sounds from it, but it still sounds pretty good "raw" as it were.


----------



## niffnoff (May 8, 2011)

I'll check it out 

Btw love your tone man


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2011)

Eastwest Choirs is the industry standard - depending how much you meant by money


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (May 8, 2011)

East West Quantum Leap all the way! I've found myself using it more and more lately. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## niffnoff (May 8, 2011)

YouTube - East West Quantum Leap (EWQL) Symphonic Choirs + Voices of Passion
this what you were on about ? haha ignore the dude though -.- 
his POD Farm demo is terrible


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen that vid before. That guy makes me lol. Check out the track I just posted, it's slathered in the EWQL orchestral and choir stuff.


----------



## niffnoff (May 8, 2011)

Where am i looking?


----------



## IK Obi (May 8, 2011)

SampleTank FREE has some choir patches in it.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (May 8, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> Where am i looking?



right here!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/157075-symphonic-techy-metulz-prs-inside.html


----------



## niffnoff (May 8, 2011)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> right here!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/157075-symphonic-techy-metulz-prs-inside.html



Thats some evil shit, like dimmu evil, I think i hear some megadeth in there to haha, that track is awesome man.
The synths add to it aswell man, I think that vst will be coming my way then :')


----------



## KingAenarion (May 8, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Eastwest Choirs is the industry standard - depending how much you meant by money



My Drummer bough the huge collection one of whatever it is for like $500AUD almost a year ago... and I found out last month and nearly exploded with delight when he said "You're welcome to come around and put compositions in to export"


----------



## niffnoff (May 8, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> My Drummer bough the huge collection one of whatever it is for like $500AUD almost a year ago... and I found out last month and nearly exploded with delight when he said "You're welcome to come around and put compositions in to export"



s'that good eh?


----------



## newamerikangospel (May 8, 2011)

Cross post

I mix two soundfonts for my chorale patches. One is called "Florestan Ahh Choir", and the other "Papelmedia Ahh Choir".

Florestan Ahh Choir Coro aaha_02.sf2

Papelmedia Ahh ChoirPapelmedia_Ahh-Choir1.sf2

They sound "good" by themselves, and I pan them so it creates a wide field sound and they override the "wiggle" that most soundfonts get on sustained notes. I also have alot of stereo reverb on the channel. 

I was looking into magnus until I found these, and I didn't bother with magnus. I dont use a wide range of vowel sounds (ahh, ohh, ect), so I dont see myself buying a new chorale sampler unless it has a word builder (so EWQL).


----------



## Winspear (May 9, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> s'that good eh?



Yup. Eastwest is pretty much the industry standard and what gets used on filmscores if they aren't recording a real orchestra, as far as I know. I have the bundle from years ago and it's great. I haven't even begun to explore it's full versatality, haha. Might be too much if you're just looking to overlay some sounds, but if you can afford it the stock sounds it will give you are a great start


----------



## niffnoff (May 9, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yup. Eastwest is pretty much the industry standard and what gets used on filmscores if they aren't recording a real orchestra, as far as I know. I have the bundle from years ago and it's great. I haven't even begun to explore it's full versatality, haha. Might be too much if you're just looking to overlay some sounds, but if you can afford it the stock sounds it will give you are a great start



Once more I find myself writing down a need list, I'm gonna be flat broke by the end of college


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 9, 2011)

Tonehammer's Requiem Choir sounds pretty good to my ears. 

Requiem Pro |

But then again for the price of it you could, almost, pay for East West's Complete Composers Collection. Now that I think on it East West is probably the way to go.


----------

